# any detailers in glasgow........



## kenny.c (May 4, 2006)

hi all.....wondering if anyone here is offering detailing services in the glasgow area, would prefer someone who uses a pc but not important as long as the have good attention to detail.....the car in question is a 96 mr2 with slightly faded red.... 
would do it myself but too busy of late.


cheers kenny

sorry...did'nt realise my first post is still on..........


----------



## ayr320cdmsport04 (Apr 17, 2006)

Good selection of guys who do it here m8. Try jimTT or if willing 2 travel erskin craigM who did my car with puntogt(kilmarnock)


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Isnt Mike from Extreme Detail up that way too..?

Johnny

p.s I am lousy with Geography!


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Isnt Mike from Extreme Detail up that way too..?
> 
> Johnny
> 
> p.s I am lousy with Geography!


Yeah you're rite John......"hopeless with Geography" :lol: ..........Mike is a about 170miles further North  

Bryan


----------



## craigM (Dec 19, 2005)

im sure i could be able to help you out with this, where abouts in glasgow are you?


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

cheers johnny for the shout

hi kenny i do travel so if u want me to do it pm me

p.s. heres one i did not that long ago

http://www.detailingworld.com/showthread.php?t=7186


----------



## DocSh (Jul 12, 2006)

*Hi*

I am also looking for someone in Glasgow area to sort some swirl marks on 2005 s2000 with PC hopefully....if anyone can do can u PM me with location and approx cost

Thanks

SH


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Try Jim tt also


----------

